
Is there a 'Moore's Law' for web pages? - ColinWright
http://www.teknoids.net/content/there-moores-law-web-pages
======
tokenizer
Interesting insight. I wouldn't be sure to call it a law if it didn't apply to
every web page, which this wouldn't.

But if one could do some averaging for every year, I'd like to see if a
similar trend happened.

